# Plastic non-marring screwdrivers



## Alaric Darconville (Dec 9, 2016)

I have a 1937 GE F-107 radio that I need to take a panel off, said panel is brass and I intend to polish and seal it. Where would one recommend I get a set of plastic tools that would be good to take out screws but not mar the finish were the tool to slip?


----------



## archimedes (Dec 9, 2016)

You may want to look at auto trim tool kits ....


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 9, 2016)

May not suit your need but more than once in situations similar have put tape on a slightly smaller screwdriver point and barrel so that no bare metal can scratch the item being disassembled, being careful to not use too small a screwdriver that may jigger up the screw head.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Dec 11, 2016)

How about making a driver to fit the screws out of HDPE or some other sturdy plastic, maybe from a plastic caulk former tool?

Should mention that the thread starter here very likely already is aware of these options mentioned, but maybe another reading this will get an idea for their project.

Also wanted to put this thread back up hoping that others will marvel at a piece of technology that was designed to be serviced, meant to be enjoyed long term: engineered for the duration.


----------



## Alaric Darconville (Dec 13, 2016)

archimedes said:


> You may want to look at auto trim tool kits ....


That could be an option; I hadn't considered that. Maybe that's the usual go-to for non-marring tools, since it would really be a bummer to gouge a fancy dashboard trying to get something taken apart.



> Also wanted to put this thread back up hoping that others will marvel at a piece of technology that was designed to be serviced, meant to be enjoyed long term: engineered for the duration.


Ten tubes and everything!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 13, 2016)

Depending on how hard the screws are to get in/out a thick guitar pick may suffice.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Dec 13, 2016)

I would also suggest that if you afraid of marring the surface take a plastic clamshell package and cut a hole in it the size of the screw and tape it to the radio with the screw through the hole in the plastic.


----------



## Got Lumens? (Jul 18, 2017)

I would suggest either a brass screwdriver or a good Gun screwdriver Kit.
The brass is soft enough to start to give if the screw is too tight and you can stop before damage.
The Gun kits will give You an exact fitted tip for the screw with limited slippage.
A helpful tip. Take the bit that fits perfect, dab a bit of silicone on it and let it dry in place on the screw for those that may be uneven or You are afraid You might due damage to.
Good Luck
Take Care
GL


----------



## waffles45 (Sep 9, 2017)

Not sure if you found what you needed, but "Plastic Spudgers" is possibly what you are looking for (if you are trying to tear-down the radio itself)

https://www.google.co.in/search?q=p...UICigB&biw=1462&bih=726#imgrc=Vl-wWydO9bE1-M:

EDIT:
If that is too wide, they do make a special "plasti-dip" style coating for jewelry tools

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007AMUJCA/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------

